# Christmas rush.......



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

:-o 
Hi everyone, new here and loving what I see!
Just wondering.....what is everyone "creating" for gifts at this time? What are you "rushing" to make?
Looking for some ideas!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I've finished socks & wrist warmers for my niece. I'm in the process of making (kind of simultaneously) 3 beard hats for nephews (hats are done - have to do beards) and 2 scarfs for co-workers. After that it's a tendril hat for my sister and one of Gypsycream's bears for my great nephew. As I write this I realize that I really have to get moving - less than 6 weeks left!


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

At present I am doing small gifts suitable to sell at a school fete - trying to keep costs down so that children will be able to buy: cowls, fingerless mittens, bookmarks, coasters, small purses, friendship bracelets, stockings for the tree, santa hats for the tree, baby hats, pot holders, bracelets and anything else which uses scraps of yarn.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't usually knit for Christmas bu my granddaughters birthday is in two days and I am in a RUSH to finish a lace scarf in baby alpaca and alpaca mitts lined with mohair just about finished so off computer and start knitting Here goes bye

Happy Knitting 
Shirley


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello well currently I'm working on american girl doll clothes I have 2 great nieces with these dolls and when I'm not doing those I try to do an outfit a week I work on coasters dish cloths hanging towels I've really been into coasters this yr I think everyones getting a set LOL and I have a mans scarf on the needles to I need to get busy on seems christmas will be here before I know it happy knitting


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Australia. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I truly feel at home now! Can't wait to get to know you and share ideas. Is there an area for "knit/crochet alongs"? I think that would be fun! I am personally working on dish cloths with matching hot plates as well as a couple of owl hats.....not to mention my first pair of socks. I get bored easily so I like to switch between crochet and knit items......I also recently quit smoking soooooooo........keeping my hands super busy!


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Hi and welcome from Australia. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thank you! Hey! We share the same birthday! What are the odds of that? 1963.


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Australia.
WOW! so much to make before Christmas.
I have a new granddaughter coming, so I'm knitting a baby matinee-coat, Two Christmas socks, with their names on them.
I just love making Knitted Christmas gifts, its the best way to say, I love you for Christmas.
Warm hugs,
Norma jean.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome from california, hats, slippers, scarfs, socks and a poncho 4 youngest grand


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

After 10 months of creating five Aran afghans, I'm finishing up my gift-giving work by turning out accessory sets with cowls or scarves, slouch hats, fingerless gloves and boot cuffs. I'm also starting to shift gears to create for babies due after Christmas.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished all of my Christmas knitting and shopping..don't hate me! 

I'm a delivery driver for FedEx and if I don't plan far in advance I wouldn't get anything done before I find myself short of time to get things done.

Usually I start my Holiday knitting in February..but this years gifts were actually started just after LAST Thanksgiving.

Scarves and matching hats go quickly, as do nice warm socks and neck warmers. Great last minute gifts are wine bottle covers..with a nice bottle of wine. Coffee cup cozy's with a simple white coffee cup and a couple of packets of gourmet instant coffee or fancy hot chocolate, makes for a great "last minute" gift. Mug rugs (aka coasters) are another quick knitted gift, combined with a couple of cute mugs from the dollar store...instant "wow" gift.

If you are feeling a little more ambitious, look into "felted dryer balls". They don't take much time and are very useful, not to mention cost saving. How about some fancy soaps in "soap sweaters"? Perhaps just a couple of knitted or crochet wash/face cloths and a bar or two of "fancy soap"? Just yesterday I was wandering around TJ Maxx and found some amazing Mandarin Orange soap (a HUGE 12 oz bar in a nice gift box for $2.99). Wonderful aroma and with a simple washcloth a great gift! I bought a bar for myself...very moisturizing and my bathroom smells amazing!

Pick up some "spa quality" cotton yarn, knit or crochet some face cloths,pair it with some facial cleanser..the recipient will love you. Add a crochet/knit hair band..you'll be the "spa knitting/crochet diva".

Webs...yarn.com posted a pattern for knit stars...you could make a garland of several...or you could knit individual ones...fill them with some rice and just a little lavender...wonderful for "heat therapy" on sore joints..just warm up in the microwave for 30 - 45 seconds.

Sometimes we "over think" Holiday gifts and frandkly we spend too much. Those "little things" can mean so much.


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I just finished all of my Christmas knitting and shopping..don't hate me!
> 
> I'm a delivery driver for FedEx and if I don't plan far in advance I wouldn't get anything done before I find myself short of time to get things done.
> 
> ...


WOW! What terrific ideas! Thanks so very much!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I just finished a turkey hat for my great-nephew. I am not knitting much for Christmas, I have finished one ruffled scarf and have 3 to go. I am done with 1 hat for my nephew but I don't know if I like it so I am checking my stash for different yarn. 

I have to get busy on a baby layette for a baby shower sometime in January.

My problem is I am just not into knitting. I have to force myself to pick it up and then only do a couple rows and put it down. I guess I would get more knitted if I wasn't on KP!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

We really do "overthink" holiday gifts...we spend too much and we go into debt. Recipient's can appreciate small things with "thought". A great bubble bath..a wonderful cup of coffee, a great glass of wine..none of which cost all that much, can be wonderful gifts. A few wonderful candies, like a roll of lifesavers, can be presented as greatly as air line tickets to ..Aruba or some other exotic locale.

We are artisans! We have imagination..our wallets may not be deep..but our hearts are.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Australia, I am working on doll clothes for lots to love babies and little cutesies dolls just finished one outfit of to do some more knitting or it won't get finished.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> We really do "overthink" holiday gifts...we spend too much and we go into debt. Recipient's can appreciate small things with "thought". A great bubble bath..a wonderful cup of coffee, a great glass of wine..none of which cost all that much, can be wonderful gifts. A few wonderful candies, like a roll of lifesavers, can be presented as greatly as air line tickets to ..Aruba or some other exotic locale.
> 
> We are artisans! We have imagination..our wallets may not be deep..but our hearts are.


This is so true. I have always found it fun to scour the catalogs and stores (Walmart or Target) for fun inexpensive gifts or I would make them myself. This year I have to make them using my stash (thank goodness for that) and perhaps that is why I am not creating as I normally would.


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

Perfectly stated!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Australia. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

I have been so busy the last few months packing, moving and now getting settled that I am not knitting for Christmas this year. I did however, have a rude awakening at just how much yarn I have in my stash. I knew there was a lot but until I was forced to pack it, and move it, I never realized how much I have begun to use up my stash, and am knitting scarves and hats to donate to the victims of Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi sweetie - greetings from The Royal Forest of Dean (just on the Welsh border) here in the UK!!!!! Not actually knitting anything at the moment as I am nursing a damaged paw and am strapped up grrrr! BUT! Ha you can't keep a crafter down for long, and good advice from fellow knitters has meant I have found I can still craft using a knitting nancy without too much problems! Enjoy your knitting sweets and everyone here in this forum are/is just fabulous and you will fit in beautifully!!!
Jaki xxxx


gramma63 said:


> :-o
> Hi everyone, new here and loving what I see!
> Just wondering.....what is everyone "creating" for gifts at this time? What are you "rushing" to make?
> Looking for some ideas!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi, welcome from Cumbria UK, well I have finished present knitting now, slippers for my niece, hat for OH, scarf for my sister and fingerless gloves for my lovely mum,now I have to get the present shopping done, I have delivered 18 hats 2wks ago to the special care baby unit at my local hospital, now I'm busy trying to knit a few christmas themed hats for them, hopefully they won't need too many, its very sad if thats where family's have to spend their christmas.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm making fingerless gloves for my sisters-in-law. They seem to be the trendy thing right now. I'm also making dish cloths for some of my neighbors and my kids' teachers, and will include some homemade strawberry rhubarb jam.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I have two easy shawls in progress one for my sister and one for my niece, I have finished the hat and almost done knitting the scarf to go with it for my b-i-l, and I've made a few ear warmer bands that I will include with things like shawls. I need to get at least 3 hats and scarves done for my nephews...but think I will resort to chunky style yarns as it knits up quicker and only have about 4 weeks or so left to get it all done...I can see that Saturday's and Sunday's will be wall to wall knitting from now on in...as well as knitting on the train and in my lunch hour!!! for next year I'm starting in January!!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm working on fingerless gloves. My daughters are snatching them up as fast as I can make them! My mom took a pair, too! she thinks she'll be able to use her walker more easily with them than with regular gloves. I still have washcloths to make to go with the goat milk soap I ordered, and a shawl to finish for my mom's best friend. I don't do much shopping over Thanksgiving weekend, so I plan to do a lot of knitting!


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I am knitting cabled pillow covers for my son's house. Using Pottery Barn as an inspiration.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm working on a milk run shawl for my SIL and will make a smaller, matching one for my niece.


----------



## efq (Oct 18, 2012)

A 'Tea [email protected] hat with the face of an owl for my 23 yr old daughter! Only just started. Then I have some patterns from the latestest simply knit magazine for some tree decorations for my colleagues. Hey Ho.....never enough time - shame I have to work!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Jaki said:


> Hi sweetie - greetings from The Royal Forest of Dean (just on the Welsh border) here in the UK!!!!!
> 
> So there really is a Forest of Dean. They go there in one of the Harry Potter movies and I wondered if it was real. Looks beautiful.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I made slippers for my greats, 7 of them and fingerless gloves, did the same last yeare but there all worn out as they wear them in there boots )


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I HOPE YOU POST A PIC. SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING SPECIAL I WOULD **** TO MAKE MY DAUGHTER.


----------



## Chatty Knits (Oct 29, 2011)

Where did you find beard hat pattern? I think they are so cute.


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

the slippers are really easy, small 1-and under 40 stitches, med up to 7 44 stitches, large 54 stitches, knit every row, starting with the small k-until 4.5 inch--med 5 inch lg 5.5 inches, small cast off 5, (7, 9 ) knit to end of row, next row cast off 5, (7, 9 ) knit to end of row, now cast off 3, (3, 3) knit to end of row, then next row do the same 3, (3, 3). small knit every row for 2.5 inches, (3, 4 ) after the last three stitches are cast off. knit two together 12, (12, 14) sts left knit one row then knit two together 6, (6, 7 ) stitches remain, cut yarn about 18 inches long, thread yarn on needle remove stitches from knitting needle and pull thru with sewing needle tight sew up the front of bootie then sew the back up and turn inside out one slipper made


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

this easy beginner slipper is from http://www.aokcorral.com/projects/how2oct2005.htm
the montogomery fingerless mitts come from the www.tricksyknitter.com I would post pictures, but my camera needs a new battery but you can see the pics there at the sites


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

A cardgan for my granddaughter, scarf for daughter. Beanies for little guys. So much to knit - so little time.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

I made matching sweaters for my 2 granddaughters this summer and just finished a hoodie for my grandson. I made a dinosaur hat for the GS and am doing Hello Kitty hats for the girls. After seeing the boot/slipper pattern I might try those to add to my adult nieces' package


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Australia

I don't usually make gifts, don't know why, but this year I am really enjoying it. Finishing a crocheted babushka nesting dolls set for one of my nieces, a crocheted tea set for the other niece. I bought lots of soap from craft fair and am making some soap holders and wash cloths, Lacey scarfs with leftover yarn from a shawl I made, for my sisters in law, Not sure what to do for the men in the family though.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Ottawa, Ontario, what a fun question to ask.
I've knit hats for all 6 grandchildren, just an easy, self patterning yarn, rolled edge and for the 5 girls, a big, knit funky flower on the side. Love them, takes 2 - 3 evenings to knit one.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes sweetie - it IS beautiful and the little hidden nooks and crannies of the place are a dream to enjoy! Even Tolkin got his inspiration from Puzzle Wood (Dark Wood in Lord of the Rings) !!!!!


Featherstitcher said:


> Jaki said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sweetie - greetings from The Royal Forest of Dean (just on the Welsh border) here in the UK!!!!!
> ...


----------



## nanathewiz (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome from me here in Alabama.

I just finished a monkey hat for my granddaughter and now working on cowls and scarves..


----------



## maria loncharte (Oct 1, 2012)

Please tell me more about the coasters... Crocheted???? Pattern?? Kinds of yarns??? This sounds maybe quick and easy..thx..maria


----------



## maria loncharte (Oct 1, 2012)

What's the recipe for the strawberry rhubarb jam....I need to find my recipe for strawberry ...cranberry jam... It was awesome .... After the fourth try... Maria .. Ohio


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

courier770 said:


> We really do "overthink" holiday gifts...we spend too much and we go into debt. Recipient's can appreciate small things with "thought". A great bubble bath..a wonderful cup of coffee, a great glass of wine..none of which cost all that much, can be wonderful gifts. A few wonderful candies, like a roll of lifesavers, can be presented as greatly as air line tickets to ..Aruba or some other exotic locale.
> 
> We are artisans! We have imagination..our wallets may not be deep..but our hearts are.


I agree, I know that I always stress! Thanks for the great ideas! 
Lee :thumbup:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been making size 8 - 10 mittens for my DIL's school. She can either give them to her class, or put them under the giving tree.

I agree with courier770, we spend too much. I would like to boycott stores that started playing Christmas songs before Holloween! It is just their way of marketing to young children, get them to "beg" for certain items until parents just give in and the store makes more money (IMHO).


----------



## Elainekm (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm trying to finish up a set of retro golf club covers. Had to go to Youtube to learn the very stretchy cast on - discovered I had ten thumbs until I got the hang of it. Not sure I would have succeeded if I couldn't have watched it develop "live."


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

A lace shawl, Gypsycream Bears and Bunnies and cotton washcloths to give with some soap etc. And I am now in full panic mode cos I'm running out of time!!!!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi I am working on a blanket for my son and daughter inlaw. If I get it finished it will be a miracle.


----------



## Diana knits (Mar 31, 2011)

I am making ruffle scarfs for the ladies, will make crocheted scarfs for the men. (or candy)


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

What great ideas! I am thrilled! If one is knitting a warmer in which to put rice as a microwavable heating pad, wouldn't the rice leak out? Would you felt it? In which case, one ould have to be sure the scraps of yarn used were "non-washable" and WOOL.


----------



## jtevendale (Aug 4, 2012)

my problem is that i have carefully allotted my time in order to finish socks for each member of the family. And of course, since i met the time schedule, what the heck, i want to make a pair for my trainer and another for my hair person......you get the point. no matter how well i plan, i will be doing something last minute!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Hats -some double yarn, some earflap, some loom and some beanies. Matching mittens - some double yarn some not, several pairs of fingerless or open top mittens, a hooded scarf with pockets and headband/earwarmers. 

A dear camping friend bought me (secondhand) about 100 skeins of yarn this last summer and asked if I would use some of it to make things to donate to a school. What FUN it's been to find patterns and different items to do!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

SGreen-Winnipeg said:


> I don't usually knit for Christmas bu my granddaughters birthday is in two days and I am in a RUSH to finish a lace scarf in baby alpaca and alpaca mitts lined with mohair just about finished so off computer and start knitting Here goes bye
> 
> Happy Knitting
> Shirley


Would love to see a picture.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

gramma63 said:


> :-o
> Hi everyone, new here and loving what I see!
> Just wondering.....what is everyone "creating" for gifts at this time? What are you "rushing" to make?
> Looking for some ideas!


Right now I'm on my fourth pair of mittens. I have to start a scarf for my daughter's birthday in December soon. I have the yarn ready to go. Also, want to crochet a few stuffed animals but don't know if I'll get to them. I can always do them after Christmas and save them for birthdays.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

gramma63 said:


> Thanks everyone! I truly feel at home now! Can't wait to get to know you and share ideas. Is there an area for "knit/crochet alongs"? I think that would be fun! I am personally working on dish cloths with matching hot plates as well as a couple of owl hats.....not to mention my first pair of socks. I get bored easily so I like to switch between crochet and knit items......I also recently quit smoking soooooooo........keeping my hands super busy!


Good for You! Keep it up and welcome from northeastern Ohio! I'm working on scarves and matching hats for college kids I know.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> We really do "overthink" holiday gifts...we spend too much and we go into debt. Recipient's can appreciate small things with "thought". A great bubble bath..a wonderful cup of coffee, a great glass of wine..none of which cost all that much, can be wonderful gifts. A few wonderful candies, like a roll of lifesavers, can be presented as greatly as air line tickets to ..Aruba or some other exotic locale.
> 
> We are artisans! We have imagination..our wallets may not be deep..but our hearts are.


courier so well put about us having hearts. I could not have said it better!!!!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

have just bought lovely dress for my 3year old grandaughter so looking for jacket to go with it something nice and lacy


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wannabe knitter said:


> I'm making fingerless gloves for my sisters-in-law. They seem to be the trendy thing right now. I'm also making dish cloths for some of my neighbors and my kids' teachers, and will include some homemade strawberry rhubarb jam.


Mmmmm! Sounds WONDERFUL!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Baltimore. I am knitting socks fingerless mittens, scarfs, cows and 1 or 2 poncho's


----------



## SammieV (Aug 8, 2012)

My 92 1/2 year old mother passed away last year and she was knitting right up until 2 weeks before her last illness. She had quite the stash of yarn put away, some even being in my brother's storage bin. Last Christmas, I made all of her childen, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren slippers using yarn from her stash. Her Christmas gift to everyone use to be hand knit slippers. I couldn't find her pattern, she had it memorized, so I used one that she and I used when I was growing up. (She started me knitting when I was three!) Needless to say, the slippers touched everyone. This year everyone is getting either a new scarf or hat.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm nearly finished with a cardigan for Father in Law, using Knit Picks Brava sport yarn in the camel heather color. Very nice. My goal is to be done by Thanksgiving, and I will too if HubbyDearest would stop thinking up other projects for me. (You know --- like: "whats for dinner?" .. I tell him "whatever you want to fix" ) LOL


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome from Texas !

Courier770, I completely agree. Came to that conclusion several years ago and try to make all of my Christmas gifts, starting usually on December 26th for the following year....lol

This year I've done afghans for 4 afghans for nephews, 2 shrugs for nieces, 2 sweaters for grandnieces, scarves and shawls for friends. I also do ceramics so some are getting those pieces.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Im making Christmas pillows. They are white with a big 3-D poinsettia on top. I do the knitting and my sister does the construction. She just finished the first a few days ago and I cant wait to see it. Our goal is to get them in the mail for delivery by Thanksgiving, so they can be used and enjoyed this holiday season.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well my grands all have 4 legs.
I am very busy knitting hats for greyhounds.
Started with the Reindeer hat, quickly got requests for Santa hats, and now stocking hats. Have also made some dragons and alligators too.
Best Christmas for me in a LONG time. SO many grandpups!!!!!
Linda


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

What a lovely story SammieV. I had a tear in my eye while I was reading it. I'm knitting bears for all the family and I love the idea of my daughter using my stash to knit something for everyone. A fellow KPer and I started a Stitch'n'Bitch group last week and my daughter came. She's started knitting a dishcloth and I'm hoping she'll be a proper knitter one day. Your story is spurring me on to encourage her. Thank you. Lynda x



SammieV said:


> My 92 1/2 year old mother passed away last year and she was knitting right up until 2 weeks before her last illness. She had quite the stash of yarn put away, some even being in my brother's storage bin. Last Christmas, I made all of her childen, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren slippers using yarn from her stash. Her Christmas gift to everyone use to be hand knit slippers. I couldn't find her pattern, she had it memorized, so I used one that she and I used when I was growing up. (She started me knitting when I was three!) Needless to say, the slippers touched everyone. This year everyone is getting either a new scarf or hat.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Working on 12 market bags for the ladies in the Monday Ceramics class...the party was moved up a week and I don't see how I can knit faster!!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not rushing anything for Christmas but my daughters friend has gone into labour 7weeks early and now I'm panicking because I've only just started knitting for her. At least it's small items I'll be making


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello, and welcome from Oklahoma. I am working on scarves, wrist warmers, hats and slippers.


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I am gifting fingerless gloves this year - 3 more pair left to knit and then I am DONE.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Just finished two pairs of fingerless mitts, two more to do. Also hope to make two twirly scarves. I think I might have then run out of time.


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm about to start a beard hat. What do you suggest for yarn?


----------



## Catgrandma (Aug 27, 2012)

I would love the pattern for a turkey hat!


----------



## PrettyGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello, and welcome aboard Gramma63. I'm wondering if that means you're a grandmother and 63 years old. That's exactly what I am..

All I know is that I can sew all year for Christmas, and I can always count on someone asking for something just a few weeks ahead of the holiday. I'm usually rushing to knit another pair of slippers, or a doll outfit. As much as I love to knit, I love to sew too, so there's always that last minute pair of jammies, or another outfit for my 3 granddaughter's American Girl dolls. It gets hard to keep up, but I feel so blessed to have been given some kind of talent that not only saves me lots of money, but that I love to do. 

I hope you enjoy this forum when you have a chance to visit. I don't visit as often as I would like or I wouldn't get anything done. But, I'm so happy I popped in today. Have fun!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

gramma63 said:


> :-o
> Hi everyone, new here and loving what I see!
> Just wondering.....what is everyone "creating" for gifts at this time? What are you "rushing" to make?
> Looking for some ideas!


I give gift cards. One size fits all and they're easy to wrap.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

taborhills said:


> What great ideas! I am thrilled! If one is knitting a warmer in which to put rice as a microwavable heating pad, wouldn't the rice leak out? Would you felt it? In which case, one ould have to be sure the scraps of yarn used were "non-washable" and WOOL.


Second thoughts: on microwavable warmer -- fill it with dry lima beans which are too large to sneak through the interstices!


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

I have finished five pairs of fingerless gloves and five scarves. I'm not working on hats. I don't like the Christmas season. I haven't decorated since my kids left, but I like to give them something. People give me yarn and I find patterns on the internet. The knitting helps me through the depression. And I do thumb my nose at those stupid black friday sales.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Socks, socks, socks and probably a toque or two or a quickie scarf


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Not everyone enjoys Christmas, and all the hoopla with its pressure to Be Happy can be a drag. Please don't worry about it. Your path can be just as good or better. Be yourself and stay open.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome! This is my first post too. I'm working on a scarf for DH, a baby blanket, amigurumi baby mobile, baby uggs and finals in law school! So, my contingency plan for the rest of the receivers in my world is the gift of knitting. I've created gift sets with some lovely yarn I think suits each friend, (doesn't need to be artisan for beginners) a pair of knitting needles, and a little booklet I made on the techniques and a little quicky pattern. Most of the yarn and needles I had already.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Scarves and wrist warmers and i would like to make a shawl or 2 but the way i knit (too slow) dunno when im gonna get it all done and yesterday was just diagnosed with glucaoma (spell check)cant hear either.. so i decided to knit for the enjoyment of it all and stop putting pressure on my self  After all its not a race eh ??


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Gloves ,hats, scarfs, Head bands,wrist warmers for mt son DIL and 2 GDs,I always give then money ,I dont want to waste it on buying thinks they dont like,This will be the first year I have knitted Christmas presents for them.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Right you! Sorry about the glaucoma, but better treatments are available so I hope you can benefit from such to slow it down. Enjoy your creativity, and stay well. Best wishes.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome from upstate NY. I have already finished 6 scarves and a blanket for Sandy victims and 3 Christmas scarves. Am starting now on 7 more scarves for Christmas gifts. They make great teacher gifts.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm making some double knit coasters for the girls at work with their initials, Miss Marples scarves for my close friends, and ninja socks for hubby who likes to wear flip-flops but has cold feet in winter.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

What is a Miss Marple scarf, pray tell?


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I for one am tired of the commercialism of Christmas and I truly believe that our handmade items made with love for a certain person are the best gifts of all.
I have 12 grands, can't (won't) buy toys, etc. They get home made candy, jam, raisin cinnamon bread, and they don't complain. Besides, one of my DIL thinks that homemade knitted stuff is "weird" and the kids don't wear it. My daughters love what I made and so do their kids.


----------



## grandma clark (Oct 27, 2012)

well I'm just about to finish the 2nd quilt, already have done are a headband with a bow, fingerless mitts, Japanese socks, 18 simple ornaments, a frilly scraf, and 2 very large xmas stockings, some knitted and sewn garments for american doll. Now working on a more complicated ornament (fairy mice), would like to get 4 done. Started on a sewn cup pockets organizer, and pants for a kamono, crochet a fingerless mitts, and long knit lacy stockings, and a banded hat. So lets see how close I get.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I just finished the dragon scarf for my grandson. Hope he loves it as much as I do. Finished scarves, mittens and hats for granddaughters.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I am knitting a top down pullover for my son's fiancée. I will make hats and mittens for son and hubby. I finished my frist Christmas gift in February. My girl friend gave me a 'yarn bucket' last Christmas, so the first thing I made using that gift was an afghan for her.
I'm truly not rushing. 
After Christmas I start on baby items, I have 2 nieces and a neighbor that are all expectind. 2 in April/May and one in July.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

taborhills said:


> What is a Miss Marple scarf, pray tell?


Just found this on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=Miss%20Marple%27s%20scarf


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

Pleased to meet you. I have done cowls for granddaughters and have just started a sweater for great grandson. Hoping to knit scarf for another granddaughter. Once November is here though Christmas just rushes in.


----------



## Cary01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just finishing up the cutest round place mats for daughter! Still have several scarves and lovies to do.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

ThaisFindsafeather said:


> Welcome! This is my first post too. I'm working on a scarf for DH, a baby blanket, amigurumi baby mobile, baby uggs and finals in law school! So, my contingency plan for the rest of the receivers in my world is the gift of knitting. I've created gift sets with some lovely yarn I think suits each friend, (doesn't need to be artisan for beginners) a pair of knitting needles, and a little booklet I made on the techniques and a little quicky pattern. Most of the yarn and needles I had already.


What a great idea!! You are so very clever!


----------



## Judyonhill (May 31, 2012)

I'm from Tennessee and visited Nova Scotia about three years ago....loved it! I have knitted "Kris Kringle down the Chimney"
stockings to put in a Christmas auction at my grandchildren's school. Last year, I knitted all five of the one with their name on it. They were a big hit!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you! That's so sweet of you to say. My mum volunteers her time at a thrift shop in a very affluent area, she picks up amazing yarn and needles for next to nothing. What I can't find time to create, I provide the tools to allow them to create it. Plus it extends the amount of people that don't call me a loon for knitting Everywhere.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Making some bright red, green. white lap robes to throw over backs of chairs they make a room so bright and cheerful and usable if its chilly


----------



## ncbbq (Aug 30, 2012)

Would you consider e-mailing your beard/hat pattern to me? I have two greatgrandkids who really need one for the winter, but all I have found online are patterns for adults! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## twistedsister (May 22, 2012)

i have been busy making doll cradle bags, and sock monkeys for my grandchildren , and tea towel toppers for my daughter in laws , must say i have enjoyed every minute of it all , i started early thank goodness :thumbup:


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm working on socks for a D-I-L, then I'll start a monkey hat (in the original colors) for my 50 year old son. Yep, he requested it so I'm going to make it! Following -or in conjunction with- that, I intend to make a few scarves, mittens, hats and felted totes. Just finished socks for a Granddaughter. Whew, I'm going to be pushing it to get everything done by Christmas!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been making hats and mittens or gloves depending on the age of the child.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I just met a good friend for lunch and gave her hats I made for her grandchildren who live in Wisconsin where I am sure they can wear them!

I am also making more hats and scarves for charity. 

Will probably make a scarf or cowl for good friends and family for Christmas.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

gramma63 said:


> :-o
> Hi everyone, new here and loving what I see!
> Just wondering.....what is everyone "creating" for gifts at this time? What are you "rushing" to make?
> Looking for some ideas!


WELCOME! Well, I started in late August planning, ordering yarn, for two sweaters for a couple who are my dearest friends. Got the first one done, but it fit ME, not my friend. Ordered more yarn and got started on the other sweater for her husband and am working frantically. This one is going so slowly I'm in agony that it won't be done, let alone hers. Knit, knit, knit, knit-------------------aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi from Alberta, Canada. I have already knit a tam for my teenaged GD. I am knitting a vest for my Mother, but have hit a problem of not understanding the pattern. I have finally found a watch cap pattern for my son, and I will try to get done socks for brother and anyone else that shows up on my radar.
Why is it that no matter how much we plan and start early, it always comes down to crunch time!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I've made Santa hats for two little boys that will be one in December. The hats were made so Mom and Dad could make a Christmas picture. Problem is: the little boys won't wear the hats long enough for a picture! Also making bears for 3 toddlers.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I am doing a cowl in the most wonderful alpaca. I also have to make mittens, a dead fish hat, and other things for other people. AGGG!! I am looking for fast and easy projects because I am running out of time quickly. I'm thinking my nieces will get slippers.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

PrettyGirl said:


> Hello, and welcome aboard Gramma63. I'm wondering if that means you're a grandmother and 63 years old. That's exactly what I am..
> 
> All I know is that I can sew all year for Christmas, and I can always count on someone asking for something just a few weeks ahead of the holiday. I'm usually rushing to knit another pair of slippers, or a doll outfit. As much as I love to knit, I love to sew too, so there's always that last minute pair of jammies, or another outfit for my 3 granddaughter's American Girl dolls. It gets hard to keep up, but I feel so blessed to have been given some kind of talent that not only saves me lots of money, but that I love to
> 
> I hope you enjoy this forum when you have a chance to visit. I don't visit as often as I would like or I wouldn't get anything done. But, I'm so happy I popped in today. Have fun!


Holy Hanna! What an amazing response!


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

My goodness! What a terrific bunch you are!I never dreamed of such a welcoming! Thank you, thank you. So thrilled I stumbled across this site! I am a charge nurse on a busy neurosurgery unit, mother to 6 and grammy to 2..... Lots of crafting needs!


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

Judyonhill said:


> I'm from Tennessee and visited Nova Scotia about three years ago....loved it! I have knitted "Kris Kringle down the Chimney"
> stockings to put in a Christmas auction at my grandchildren's school. Last year, I knitted all five of the one with their name on it. They were a big hit!


Come by any time....kettle is always on!


----------



## Kathy from the wack (Nov 15, 2012)

I am also new and enjoying all the different topics and ideas.
I have been knitting for a year and love it....knit until my hands are sore!
I am working on a couple of Christmas gifts, one is a hat for my daughter called a "dead fish hat" she's going to love it! If anyone is interested in seeing it, google it and you can download a free pattern.
I love the idea of doing smaller gifts for Christmas, keep it simple and from the heart, most people love something made with love! Back to my knitting!


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Switched to felt I make all our grandchildren a stocking with the bucillia kits and then I also make them ornaments every year and this year I'm doing them felt ballerina teddy bears from bucillia as well should keep me busy enough!!


----------



## Bronxgirl (May 11, 2012)

I've completed three scarves, one puppy to be stuffed & sewn. Need to finish one scarf, make one more, finish a shawl, make one more puppy. Good thing I'm going on vacation, complete with a long plane ride!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Tammy said:


> Hello well currently I'm working on american girl doll clothes I have 2 great nieces with these dolls and when I'm not doing those I try to do an outfit a week I work on coasters dish cloths hanging towels I've really been into coasters this yr I think everyones getting a set LOL and I have a mans scarf on the needles to I need to get busy on seems christmas will be here before I know it happy knitting


You don't happen to know where I could get a pair of AG jeans at a reasonable price or a pattern to make them?
Thank you,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

kksunshine said:


> I have been so busy the last few months packing, moving and now getting settled that I am not knitting for Christmas this year. I did however, have a rude awakening at just how much yarn I have in my stash. I knew there was a lot but until I was forced to pack it, and move it, I never realized how much I have begun to use up my stash, and am knitting scarves and hats to donate to the victims of Hurricane Sandy.


Great idea! m


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

happycrafter said:


> Hi, welcome from Cumbria UK, well I have finished present knitting now, slippers for my niece, hat for OH, scarf for my sister and fingerless gloves for my lovely mum,now I have to get the present shopping done, I have delivered 18 hats 2wks ago to the special care baby unit at my local hospital, now I'm busy trying to knit a few christmas themed hats for them, hopefully they won't need too many, its very sad if thats where family's have to spend their christmas.


Oh, I see, you're right if people are at a Special Care Unit for the Holidays. I was thinking what a joy to have a Baby at Christmas - you've got yourselves the perfect gift and a cute hat to mark
the occasion - what could be nicer!

You're a Love!


----------



## sandra walsh (Jan 22, 2011)

Making slippers for a Senior Home and a scarf for my grandson's girlfriend.


----------



## jojoscat (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello , i'm on my fourth out of five afghans ,, and if i have some time left , i need to make 4 potato chip scarves and some dishcloths... oh boy ,,, i better hurry lol lol


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am working on a baby blanket that my daughter-in-law requested for a friend who is having a little girl in Dec so I have to get this finished before I can make my grandsons knitted owl hat and mittens to match. He grew out of the mittens I made last year and requested another pair just like them but in a different color.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I've ordered some Rowan yarn from Deramores to make my friend a cowl and a scarf. They will be worn next winter. We will be far away from each other at Christmas as Maryanne is going to Perth, Western Australia to her daughters' and I am off to Brisbane,Queensland to my family.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm making the "drop stitch cowl" ....it's free on ravelry...bulky....knits up very quickly in bright colors....
julie


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I'm almost finished with a light blue lacy scarf for one of my daughters. It's the Scottish thistle pattern that I'm making out of Queensland Sugar Rush. I saw the pattern in a yarn that was blue/green/purple, but that was wool. I couldn't use that, but this yarn this soft and cuddly, and I'm hoping she'll like it. 
Another daughter just sent me a text today asking if I could get a "hello kitty" hat crocheted for her youngest. I expect I can get it done (crossing my fingers) it's a very busy time for everyone.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

gramma63 said:


> :-o
> Hi everyone, new here and loving what I see!
> Just wondering.....what is everyone "creating" for gifts at this time? What are you "rushing" to make?
> Looking for some ideas!


Absolutely nothing. Maybe a 10 loop hot pad for cuer's wife. A few dishcloths maybe.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Socks! As many as I can finish before the big day.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

kksunshine said:


> I have been so busy the last few months packing, moving and now getting settled that I am not knitting for Christmas this year. I did however, have a rude awakening at just how much yarn I have in my stash. I knew there was a lot but until I was forced to pack it, and move it, I never realized how much I have begun to use up my stash, and am knitting scarves and hats to donate to the victims of Hurricane Sandy.


Hi kksunshine I too am packing up my stash I cannot believe how much I have, we are putting in built-in wardrobes and my hubby said now is the time to get rid of the stuff you dont use, I may not have gotten to "use" any of my stash - but I am NOT getting rid of it!

:roll:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I just finished all of my Christmas knitting and shopping..don't hate me!
> 
> I'm a delivery driver for FedEx and if I don't plan far in advance I wouldn't get anything done before I find myself short of time to get things done.
> 
> ...


Wow. You are so right. We spend so much money at Christmas, end up paying for them throughout the following year, I am knitting some things this year. No buying anything if I can help it. My sons have already told me not to buy anything for them, just cook

:lol: :lol: . So I am only doing for the grandchildren. My siblings and I stopped exchanging a long time ago. We just get together and buy for our Dad. My Mom has gone home to glory. I am going to send money to my son in Louisiana so they can buy the grandchildren's gifts for me, from me. On another note Courier, how is the grandbaby doing now? Is he eating much better after his visit to the doctor? I hope your daughter-in-law is fully recuperated now.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I've finished socks & wrist warmers for my niece. I'm in the process of making (kind of simultaneously) 3 beard hats for nephews (hats are done - have to do beards) and 2 scarfs for co-workers. After that it's a tendril hat for my sister and one of Gypsycream's bears for my great nephew. As I write this I realize that I really have to get moving - less than 6 weeks left!


What is a beard hat?


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

What wonderful ideas from courier770. Have to remember them. I don't do much--ELMO hats for 2 grandsons with matching mittens, toy frog and dinosaur (crocheted) also for them Knitted hats for some small children at church, and now I'm trying to finish a hoodie for 3 month old grandson. Have to b
e 
sent by the end of Nov. so must get going at it. Since I live in a national park, I send lots of souvenir t-shirts and fleece, which my family appreciate. Also give gift certificates from local shops to local relatives and friends.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

I am in the process of kniting and crocheting hats for each of my 4 teenage great grand children in each of their school colors. They are all very active in school sports and thought this would make a nice warm gift. I have also crocheted a black with a silver thread shawl for my dl. 

I will try to send some pictures when I am finished.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome to KP. I am sure you will enjoy this wonderful site. It is a place to come to get any help you might need and I have met some wonderful friends here.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I also have stopped knitting/crocheting for Christmas, but since you've stopped smoking, it's good to keep your hands busy. Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheryl_K said:


> I also have stopped knitting/crocheting for Christmas, but since you've stopped smoking, it's good to keep your hands busy. Hope you enjoy the site!


Thanks so much....this place helped me allot this weekend we were away to a sporting event with my boy.


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheryl_K said:


> I also have stopped knitting/crocheting for Christmas, but since you've stopped smoking, it's good to keep your hands busy. Hope you enjoy the site!


Love this! Can't wait to chat some more and make many new friends!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Birchwoods said:


> I am in the process of kniting and crocheting hats for each of my 4 teenage great grand children in each of their school colors. They are all very active in school sports and thought this would make a nice warm gift. I have also crocheted a black with a silver thread shawl for my dl.
> 
> I will try to send some pictures when I am finished.
> Happy Knitting!


I knitted ponchos in their school colors for my grand daughters when they were in high school.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

What a nice thing to say Courier. I must admit I have three mug huggers to knit which will take me a night to knit and then some time to sew all the beads on. These are for my grandsons' school teachers. I have done one for the male teacher but about two or three female teachers.


----------



## joy ann (Mar 21, 2011)

would you mind sharing what hat you put with the beard? I have a beard pattern but having trouble putting it with the right hat


----------



## maria loncharte (Oct 1, 2012)

I love what u say..how would I do little coasters and bookmarks .... I love UR ideas...what do u use 4washcloths .. What kind of yarns and such .???tell me more...I'm a new knitter. Maria. .... Ohio


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

maria loncharte said:


> I love what u say..how would I do little coasters and bookmarks .... I love UR ideas...what do u use 4washcloths .. What kind of yarns and such .???tell me more...I'm a new knitter. Maria. .... Ohio


For washcloths, I'd use cotton yarn. A granny-square of your choice of pattern and colors is fun. Look at kinttingpatterncentral.com for some good ideas. Cotton would probably do well for coasters too, absorbs liquid easier than an acrylic, and is much more washable than animal fibers. I've made bookmarks out of fingering weight yarn, and also out of thin wire.


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

joy ann said:


> would you mind sharing what hat you put with the beard? I have a beard pattern but having trouble putting it with the right hat


I swiped some pics from Beardhead.com which is a website that sells knitted hats with beards, for some ideas for you


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, ive been knitting for a few weeks now for Christmas pressies....Cuddly toys, Mitts, Dishclothes, A pair of slippers, an Afgan [crochet], ive got a list....still to make, hats, cusion covers, more dishclothes! more mitts!
BUT...in between...i looked thro the xmas trim boxes...the fairy was dilapodated! so, ive knitted a new fairy...there aren't enough hours in the day, hope i can finish my list!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

maria loncharte said:


> I love what u say..how would I do little coasters and bookmarks .... I love UR ideas...what do u use 4washcloths .. What kind of yarns and such .???tell me more...I'm a new knitter. Maria. .... Ohio


I use cotton yarn and size 7 needles. There are many patterns online. Search for dishcloth patterns. Here's one.

http://dishandwashclothmania.com/grandmas-favorite-dishcloth-knit/


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

sorry about delay in reply..... thankyou so much for the dishcloth patterns, i needed some different designs! ive now made 2 scrubbies from the patterns site too, with 1 ball cotton// with ball of Jute, hard to
crochet but worth it!


----------

